# DP after using Antibiotics



## grues0me (Feb 12, 2010)

I have read some articles about antibiotics causing DP with some people. Remembering when my DP started, i sure had some mental problems, sure i was drinking, but also i was very sick for a week, havin a lung infection, so i had to take antibiotics. I remember also it started right after i took the medicine.

Someone else had some treatment when DP began?


----------



## match_stick_1 (Jun 9, 2010)

grues0me said:


> I have read some articles about antibiotics causing DP with some people. Remembering when my DP started, i sure had some mental problems, sure i was drinking, but also i was very sick for a week, havin a lung infection, so i had to take antibiotics. I remember also it started right after i took the medicine.
> 
> Someone else had some treatment when DP began?


this might sound wierd but i was pretty much addicted to these antibiotics when i was younger and through out my whole life ive tken them alot. So im not sure if its contributed or not...


----------



## pancake (Nov 26, 2009)

Not when it began but I do my damndest to steer clear of antibiotics as soon as they make me a lot more emotionally erratic/disconnected.

I think my body just gets thrown off kilter easily.

The pill for instance messed with me something chronic. I went on it once and held out for a few months. Never again.
Then again the pill is a hard hitter for other reasons too: http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2008/08/080812213824.htm

At least I am immune to coffee.


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

I wouldn't be surprised :/ I remember watching a lady's video on youtube talking about how her DP/DR was triggered from the use of particular antibiotics.


----------



## rob35235 (Feb 21, 2009)

Minerva8979 said:


> I wouldn't be surprised :/ I remember watching a lady's video on youtube talking about how her DP/DR was triggered from the use of particular antibiotics.


I think I saw that one too. Brown haired late 30's looking lady?

I think my DR may have started after taking one called Tequin, which was ***removed from the market*** (Levaquin, Cipro are related and still on the market). This is an extremely powerful antibiotic that is over prescribed. I can take amoxicillin, and have had to on two occasions.. and after a few days of taking it my symptoms increase. But with amoxil, the worse symptoms go away after a couple days of not taking it. It's like it causes a weird lightheadedness, like DR through a magnifying glass.


----------

